# Foal Jumping- came across it on google and had to share it, so funny



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

here we go 








slight over-jump there...

Reiterhof Link

Trakehner foal


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ahaha that's hilarious! He'll turn out to be quite the jumper


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

So cute , will love jumping once hes older.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You never know when a ground pole is going to jump up and bite you. You must make sure you clear it completely.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

hehehehe that is cute. Perfect form for a foal right? I think they call it a bascule....hes nailed it lol. Just as long as its not done too often because it would hurt his joints Id imagine


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

hmmm i think we have found a future international show jumper xD


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

that the cutess thing I ever seen !!!! =)


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Aww, he'll grow up to be quite the little jumper I think. Pretty good form too. :mrgreen:


----------

